# Use of rail car storage?



## garymack (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello everyone!
I am newly joined the forum and want to ask about the use of rail car storage. Can any one please tell me about that?


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I think you need to give us a better idea of what you are looking for. Do you mean storage of cars such as the following?
 

Or maybe something like this or what?

 

My enclosed back porch storage area. 

Bob


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some wall sections from Colorado Model Structures and put together this building. It holds 4 cars.








3/4" redwood strips across the top and bottom hold it together. Screws hold the plastic against the window frames. Two metal strips go across and outside a bit and landscape spikes go through the holes to hold it down good. Aluminum sign board is the roof, in 3 sections, the center one lifts out. The copper elbows are the handles/vents.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Or my Lexan-enclosed train shed, keeping everything accessible and/or everything secured.

JackM


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Like most, not sure what kind of storage you are looking for..Maybe give you some ideas. Here is some of ours.

The carts had room for approx 85 cars, but we re- arraigned some space in the small cart for 17 Eng's & 7 cabooses so now front cart hold around 60 cars.. Top of front cart has around 60 veh. and front cabinets has all of the little people. 











The set up area has three tracks, about 10 foot to set up trains and the 12 foot storage building has 5 track in it with two track routing switches just inside of the auto-doors


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

This what I did.


















Later RJD


----------

